# مقارنة بين القير العادي والقير الاوتومتيك



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

غالبا ما تسمع نقاشا يدور حول ما هو الأفضل عند شراء السيارة: الجير العادي ام الأوتوماتيك، وما اكثر ما يواجه مندوبي المبيعات في صالات العرض هذا السؤال. علما بأن هناك انواعا حديثة من السيارات تتضمن ناقل حركة يجمع بين خصائص الجير العادي والاوتوماتيك، الا اننا سنتطرق في هذا المقام للفروقات والمزايا التي تخص النوعين الشائعين: العادي والاتوماتيك من حيث معدل استهلاك الوقود، والعمر الافتراضي، والصيانة، والقيادة في المناطق الوعرة... 

استهلاك الوقود 

الجير الاوتوماتيكي يقدم استهلاكا اقل للوقود، وذلك لان نقل الحركة من نسبة الى اخرى )يعني من الأول الى الثاني الى الثالث..( يتم بواسطة صمامات تعمل بأجهزة تحكم تعتمد على السرعة، فعندما تصل النسبة الاولى الى سرعة معينة يقوم جهاز التحكم المعتمد على السرعة بفك التعشيق الاول )النسبة الاولى( وتوصيل النسبة الثانية، وهكذا حتى النسبة الاخيرة )النسبة الرابعة او الخامسة حسب تجهيز السيارة( وبالتالي، وبهذه الطريقة، يتم نقل الحركة وتوفير العزم المناسب للسرعة بشكل اوتوماتيكي بعكس الجير العادي الذي يتدخل فيه السائق بنفسه حين التعشيق وبالتالي فإن عملية فك التعشيق تخضع لهوى السائق الذي غالبا ما يكون عصبيا في القيادة وبالاخص في المجتمعات الشرقية. 

كما ان انظمة التحكم الالكترونية المتطورة للجير الاوتوماتيكي والتي تتضمن خمس نسب او اربعة يضاف لها محول العزم Over drive تعمل وبشكل اكثر كفاءة على خفض استهلاك الوقود. 

العمر الافتراضي 

تؤدي عملية التدرج أثناء نقل الحركة من نسبة الى اخرى في الجير الاتوماتيك الى اطالة عمر جميع الاجهزة الميكانيكية في ناقل الحركة، وذلك يعود الى عملية التدرج الآلي والدقيق دون اي خطأ من السائق )اي بدون صدمات كما هو حاصل في الجير العادي(. 

الصيانة 

لا توجد دراسة علمية توضح ان الجير الاوتوماتيك سجل نسباً أعلى من الاعطال مقارنة بالناقل اليدوي، وكل ما عدا ذلك، فهو مجرد تخمينات لا اساس لها من الصحة. بل ان الجير العادي يحتاج الى تبديل صحن الكلتش ))Clutch disc من وقت لآخر، وهذا غير موجود في الجير الأوتوماتيك. 

القيادة في المناطق الوعرة 

السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً اوتوماتيكياً افضل عند القيادة في الصحراء بخلاف ما هو شائع عندنا في المملكة، والعجيب ان اسواق الولايات المتحدة، التي تعتبر هي اكبر اسواق سيارات الدفع الرباعي في العالم، والتي تنتشر فيها رياضة هواية القيادة في المناطق الوعرة )وديان، سهول، رمال، مستنقعات.. الخ( تتضمن معظم سياراتها ذات الدفع الرباعي ناقل حركة اوتوماتيكي، لعدة اسباب منها: الاستهلاك في الوقود كما ذكرنا سابقا، والراحة في القيادة وبالتالي الاستمتاع بالمناظر البرية، بخلاف الجير العادي الذي يشغل السائق كثيرا خاصة ان القيادة في تلك المناطق تتطلب السير على سرعات منخفضة، مما يعني ان السائق ينشغل في التبديل بين النسبة الاولى والثانية او الثالثة! كما ان السير على الرمال باستخدام الجير الاوتوماتيك افضل، إذ ان عملية الانتقال بين النسب في الجير الاوتوماتيكي تتم بشكل سلس بخلاف الجير العادي الذي يتضمن التبديل واستخدام الكلتش بما يؤدي الى هبوط السيارة )بطء اندفاعها( وبالتالي فقدان نسبة من الاندفاع الاجمالي. اما في حالة انغراز السيارة وتوقفها تماما، فإنه ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الجير العادي افضلا حالا من الاوتوماتك، بل قد يؤدي كثرة تقديم السيارة وارجاعها بغرض الخروج من التغريز إلى تسخين الكلتش وربما احتراقه وبالتالي الوقوع في مأزق أنت في غنى عنه. 

ولعل البعض يتساءل ماذا افعل اذا خرجت للبر في سيارة اوتوماتيك ونفذت البطارية؟ والجواب بسيط، فهناك اجهزة تباع في السوق يمكن من خلالها شحن البطارية الفارغة. هذه الاجهزة رخيصة الثمن وحجمها مدمج وحملها ضرورة لابد منه سواء اخرجت للبر بسيارة اوتوماتيك او عادي!! 

الراحة والهدوء

توفر السيارة التي تتضمن جير اوتوماتيك راحة على الطرق المعبدة بخلاف السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً عادياً مما يعني انك عند كل اشارة مرور او تقاطع او عند الازدحام الشديد تضطر الى التبديل بين النسبة الاولى الى الثالثة! وهذا يعني ايضا استهلاكا اكثر للوقود. كما ان نسبة الضجيج الصادر من الجير العادي كبيرة وهو امر ملموس بخلاف الجير الاوتوماتيك الذي يتميز بهدوئه وسلاسته. 

الامان 

يدعي البعض ان الجير العادي يمكن السائق من التصرف بالسيارة عند حدوث طارىء ما في الوقت الذي تسير فيه السيارة بسرعة عالية، بحيث يستطيع نقل النسبة من المستوى الرابع مثلا الى الثالث فالثاني.. الخ وهذا صحيح نوعا ما مع الاخذ في الاعتبار تضرر المحرك نتيجة ذلك، ولكن السؤال هنا هو: هل نسي هذا الشخص وجود انظمة المكابح الجديدة ))ABS التي يتضمن بعضها انظمة تحكم تفعل عمل المكابح بحيث تساعد السائق على تخفيض سرعة سيارته على نحو كبير وبدون فقدان السيطرة عليها...دون ان تنحرف أو تتمايل.. 

السعر 

لاشك ان السيارة المجهزة بناقل حركة يدوي أقل سعرا من تلك المجهزة بناقل حركة اوتوماتيكي. وقد تكون هذه هي إحدى الحسنات القليلة التي تسجل للجير العادي... 


نلاحظ ان نسبة الافضلية للقير الاوتو في اغلب الحالات , بس معظم الشباب

يفضلون القير العادي لانة اقوى في المشي من الاوتومتيك . فقول رايك اي 

من القيرات تفضل العادي او الاوتومتيك وليش ؟؟


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

القير العادي افضل 
من الاوتو بوجهة نظري والسبب هو ان القير العادي يحافظ
على عمر المكينة والسيارة . فلو شاهدنا السيارات القديمة 
للاحضنا ان اغلبها تسير بالقير العادي . فهدا دليل على ان 
القير العادي اقوى من الاوتو . ولكن الان ومع التطور في 
صناعة السيارات فإن القير الاوتو تطور كثيرا حتى صار 
يتركب في السيارات ذات الاحجام الكبيرة والسيارات العائلية 
مثل الباترول واللاندكروزر وغيرها ......

وبإعتقادي من ايجابيات القير العادي انة يلزم السائق بالانتباة للشارع والتفرغ 

للشارع بحيث يكون السائق منشغلا بالسياقة فقط وهدا قد يمنع او يقلل من الحوادث 

في الطرقات بعكس القير الاوتو صح انة مريح بس مثل ما قلتون يجلب الكسل , وعلى 

فكرة القير الاوتو لا يصلح على السيارات القديمة والثقيلة لانة ما يقدر يجاري وزن 

السيارة فيزداد العزم ( tourq ) وبالتالي يزداد صرف البانزين .

المنهل شكلك تملك سني , بس ما يصلح لك القير العادي 

خلك على الاوتو


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني ارى شخصيا ان هناك اختلاف كبير بين الغير العادي والاوتوماتيك في سيارة من نوع واحد 

يمكن الغير العادي يكون متعب للسائق(بالمقارنة مع الاتوماتيك) ولكن فيه مميزات ثانية مي موجودة في التوماتيك وأول مميزة هي

الأداء : 


- الغير العادي يخلي أداء المكينة( المحرك) أقوى (لاحظ المقارنة اذا ركبنا على نفس المكينة غير الاتوماتيك

ويمكن نلاحظ هالفرق بسيارتين متشابهتين والفرق بس في الغير(واحد عادي و واحد توماتيك(
سيارة الغير الاتوماتيك تطلع في البداية وتخلي الغير العادي وراها ولكن مع غيار غيارين تمر سيارة الغير العادي على الاتوماتيك 

الاستخدام :

1- مو قلنا الغير العادي تصير مشكلة في الزحمة عشن اول وثاني ومر ثانية ارجع غيار اول وثاني وبالذات في التفاتيش والاشارات و اوقات الزحمة وخفف عشان المطبات .....الخ

2- نقدر نستخدم الغير العادي كمهدئ عجيب للسرعة وبالذات لما البريك مايشتغل فجأة كذا...بالعربي : مثل مانقدر نخلي السيارة تسرع بالغير العادي من 20- 60 كم/ساعة نقدر تخليه تخق من 60 -20 كم/الساعة ,,, كل هذا باستخدام النسبة بين التروس (القير الرابع والثاني مثلا(
ومااعتقد ان هذي الميزة موجودة في سيارات الغير الاتوماتيك

3- وخلص البترول من السيارة؟! او مشكلة في الكهرباء خلت السيارة متعطلة في نص الشارع...
شوية بنزين ودزة من الشباب او الهنود اللي مارين والسيارة قايمة مثل الحلاوة ..هذا في الغير العادي,,,, في التوماتيك (بشكل عام) مايحصل هذا الشرف على طول ...

ملاحظة : اذا حصل وخلص البنزين وانت تمشي بالسيارة (افرض طاير بسرعة 60-100 كم/ الساعة) طبعا تنطفي السيارة حتى لو كنت ماشي بها...لكن : مادام السيارة ماشية تقدر تخليها تشتغل مرة ثانية وتسعفك لمسافة بسيطة بس عشقها في نمرة تناسب السرعة وسوي الحركة اللي تخلي السيارة تقوم (والسلف مفتوح, حركة التناسب بين دوسة الكلش ودوسة البنزين) ,راح تلاقي ان المكينة ترجع للحياة ..ممكن تنجح التجربة (مرة الي مرتين)(يمكن تكون الحركة ذي في السيارات اللي تشتغل على نظام الكاربريتر,بالنسبة للانجكتر مادري والله (


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=865936


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

غالبا ما تسمع نقاشا يدور حول ما هو الأفضل عند شراء السيارة: الجير العادي ام الأوتوماتيك، وما اكثر ما يواجه مندوبي المبيعات في صالات العرض هذا السؤال. علما بأن هناك انواعا حديثة من السيارات تتضمن ناقل حركة يجمع بين خصائص الجير العادي والاوتوماتيك، الا اننا سنتطرق في هذا المقام للفروقات والمزايا التي تخص النوعين الشائعين: العادي والاتوماتيك من حيث معدل استهلاك الوقود، والعمر الافتراضي، والصيانة، والقيادة في المناطق الوعرة.. الخ استهلاك الوقود الجير الاوتوماتيكي يقدم استهلاكا اقل للوقود، وذلك لان نقل الحركة من نسبة الى اخرى )يعني من الأول الى الثاني الى الثالث..( يتم بواسطة صمامات تعمل بأجهزة تحكم تعتمد على السرعة، فعندما تصل النسبة الاولى الى سرعة معينة يقوم جهاز التحكم المعتمد على السرعة بفك التعشيق الاول )النسبة الاولى( وتوصيل النسبة الثانية، وهكذا حتى النسبة الاخيرة )النسبة الرابعة او الخامسة حسب تجهيز السيارة( وبالتالي، وبهذه الطريقة، يتم نقل الحركة وتوفير العزم المناسب للسرعة بشكل اوتوماتيكي بعكس الجير العادي الذي يتدخل فيه السائق بنفسه حين التعشيق وبالتالي فإن عملية فك التعشيق تخضع لهوى السائق الذي غالبا ما يكون عصبيا في القيادة وبالاخص في المجتمعات الشرقية. كما ان انظمة التحكم الالكترونية المتطورة للجير الاوتوماتيكي والتي تتضمن خمس نسب او اربعة يضاف لها محول العزم Over drive تعمل وبشكل اكثر كفاءة على خفض استهلاك الوقود. العمر الافتراضي تؤدي عملية التدرج أثناء نقل الحركة من نسبة الى اخرى في الجير الاتوماتيك الى اطالة عمر جميع الاجهزة الميكانيكية في ناقل الحركة، وذلك يعود الى عملية التدرج الآلي والدقيق دون اي خطأ من السائق )اي بدون صدمات كما هو حاصل في الجير العادي(. الصيانة لا توجد دراسة علمية توضح ان الجير الاوتوماتيك سجل نسباً أعلى من الاعطال مقارنة بالناقل اليدوي، وكل ما عدا ذلك، فهو مجرد تخمينات لا اساس لها من الصحة. بل ان الجير العادي يحتاج الى تبديل صحن الكلتش ))Clutch disc من وقت لآخر، وهذا غير موجود في الجير الأوتوماتيك. القيادة في المناطق الوعرة السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً اوتوماتيكياً افضل عند القيادة في الصحراء بخلاف ما هو شائع عندنا في المملكة، والعجيب ان اسواق الولايات المتحدة، التي تعتبر هي اكبر اسواق سيارات الدفع الرباعي في العالم، والتي تنتشر فيها رياضة هواية القيادة في المناطق الوعرة )وديان، سهول، رمال، مستنقعات.. الخ( تتضمن معظم سياراتها ذات الدفع الرباعي ناقل حركة اوتوماتيكي، لعدة اسباب منها: الاستهلاك في الوقود كما ذكرنا سابقا، والراحة في القيادة وبالتالي الاستمتاع بالمناظر البرية، بخلاف الجير العادي الذي يشغل السائق كثيرا خاصة ان القيادة في تلك المناطق تتطلب السير على سرعات منخفضة، مما يعني ان السائق ينشغل في التبديل بين النسبة الاولى والثانية او الثالثة! كما ان السير على الرمال باستخدام الجير الاوتوماتيك افضل، إذ ان عملية الانتقال بين النسب في الجير الاوتوماتيكي تتم بشكل سلس بخلاف الجير العادي الذي يتضمن التبديل واستخدام الكلتش بما يؤدي الى هبوط السيارة )بطء اندفاعها( وبالتالي فقدان نسبة من الاندفاع الاجمالي. اما في حالة انغراز السيارة وتوقفها تماما، فإنه ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الجير العادي افضلا حالا من الاوتوماتك، بل قد يؤدي كثرة تقديم السيارة وارجاعها بغرض الخروج من التغريز إلى تسخين الكلتش وربما احتراقه وبالتالي الوقوع في مأزق أنت في غنى عنه. ولعل البعض يتساءل ماذا افعل اذا خرجت للبر في سيارة اوتوماتيك ونفذت البطارية؟ والجواب بسيط، فهناك اجهزة تباع في السوق يمكن من خلالها شحن البطارية الفارغة. هذه الاجهزة رخيصة الثمن وحجمها مدمج وحملها ضرورة لابد منه سواء اخرجت للبر بسيارة اوتوماتيك او عادي!! الراحة والهدوء توفر السيارة التي تتضمن جير اوتوماتيك راحة على الطرق المعبدة بخلاف السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً عادياً مما يعني انك عند كل اشارة مرور او تقاطع او عند الازدحام الشديد تضطر الى التبديل بين النسبة الاولى الى الثالثة! وهذا يعني ايضا استهلاكا اكثر للوقود. كما ان نسبة الضجيج الصادر من الجير العادي كبيرة وهو امر ملموس بخلاف الجير الاوتوماتيك الذي يتميز بهدوئه وسلاسته. الأمان يدعي البعض ان الجير العادي يمكن السائق من التصرف بالسيارة عند حدوث طارىء ما في الوقت الذي تسير فيه السيارة بسرعة عالية، بحيث يستطيع نقل النسبة من المستوى الرابع مثلا الى الثالث فالثاني.. الخ وهذا صحيح نوعا ما مع الاخذ في الاعتبار تضرر المحرك نتيجة ذلك، ولكن السؤال هنا هو: هل نسي هذا الشخص وجود انظمة المكابح الجديدة ))ABS التي يتضمن بعضها انظمة تحكم تفعل عمل المكابح بحيث تساعد السائق على تخفيض سرعة سيارته على نحو كبير وبدون فقدان السيطرة عليها )دون ان تنحرف أو تتمايل(. السعر لاشك ان السيارة المجهزة بناقل حركة يدوي أقل سعرا من تلك المجهزة بناقل حركة اوتوماتيكي. وقد تكون هذه هي إحدى الحسنات القليلة التي تسجل للجير العادي. خاتمة على كل حال، ربما تكون السيارة التي تتضمن جيراً عادياً افضل لدى السائقين من سكان المناطق الجبلية، لانهم يشعرون انهم بوجود الجير العادي يسيطرون على السيارة بشكل افضل، وبخاصة اثناء المنحدرات الشديدة، لان الجير يصبح كالمكابح يُلجم اندفاع السيارة، ويخفف من الضغط الدائم على المكابح اثناء نزول المنحدرات الطويلة وبالتالي يتلافى السائق حدوث ارتفاع في درجة حرارة المكابح ومن ثم استبدال الفحمات والقماشات في اوقات متقاربة وفي هذا نحن نوافقهم تماما.
لاا نكووون طولنااا عليكم ؟؟
اخوكم :
مجنون السيارات 
منقوللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

أثبتت الدراسات والاختبارات التي أجريت في ألمانيا وفرنسا وبريطانيا وإيطاليا أن مستوى العناصر المضرّة بالإنسان التي يستنشقها الركّاب داخل السيارة وكميتها قد تصل إلى ثمانية أضعاف ما يستنشقه المرء خارج السيارة في الشارع.

وبالتالي فإنه من الضرورة تغيير الفيلتر الذي يمر خلاله الهواء إلى داخل السيارة كل عشرين ألف كيلومتر على الأكثر. 

والفيلتر تقضي مهمته بتنقية الهواء الداخل إلى السيارة عبر جهاز التهوية أو التبريد من كل ذرّة مختلفة الطبيعة والمصدر يتجاوز حجمها 5 ميكرون.

وهكذا فهو يمنع تسرّب الغبار والرمل وخصوصاً ذرات اللقاح الذي يتطاير من زهور الأشجار والذي يتسبّب كثيراً في أمراض الحساسيّة والسعال الحادّ ويضرّ كثيراً المصابين بالربو...

و أول من تنبّه إلى هذه القضية وتأكّد من ضرورتها هم الأميركيون، وذلك منذ بداية الثمانينات مع تزايد التلوّث في الهواء في المدن وغير المدن. وقد وصلت هذه التقنيّة إلى أوروبا منذ التسعينات.

يجب تغيير الفلتر كلما اقتضت الحاجة لذلك، لأن العناصر المختلفة المضرّة والملوّثة التي يوقفها الفلتر ويحتجزها تتسبّب في سدّ ثغراته وثقوبه الصغيرة جداً فيصبح من دون فاعلية.

ويمكن فحص وضعية هذا الفلتر أثناء إجراء عملية الصيانة الدورية على السيارة، فهي لا تتطلّب أكثر من عشر دقائق،

ويكفي أن يلقي المرء نظرة على فلتر قديم كي يندهش من كمية الأوساخ التي أوقفها، وكي يتأكّد من أهميته وضرورة تغييره كل 20 ألف كلم على الأكثر وربما كل 10 آلاف في المدن الأكثر تلوّثاً.

وأخيراً هناك بعض الفلاتر المجهّزة بحاجز من الفحم الخاص مهمته حجب الأوزون والغازات المضرّة وكذلك الروائح الكريهة عن ركّاب السيارة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

تحتوى معظم محركات الديزل على فلترين للوقود وهما الفلتر الأساسى الموجود بين تنك الوقود والمحرك الذى ينظف الوقود قبل وصوله لمضخة نقل الوقود وفلتر ثانوى موجود قرب المحرك يقوم بتنظيف الوقود بصورة نهائية قبل وصوله لأجهزة حقن الوقود. من السهل تغيير الفلتريين عادة ويجب أن يوضح دليل سيارتك كيفية أداء هذه المهمة. فى بعض سيارات الديزل يكون تغيير فلتر الهواء مماثلا لتغيير فلتر الزيت فى سيارات البنزين حيث تقوم بفك الفلتر القديم وترطيب غطاء منع التسرب الخاص بالفلتر الجديد بالوقود ووضعه فى مكانه الملائم. بعض سيارات الديزل يكون لها فلاتر بها خراطيش يمكن تغييرها, فقط قم بإزالة الخرطوش القديم وضع الجديد مكانه.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

بما أن المساحة الموجودة في تنك الوقود فوق مستوي الوقود تكون معبئة بالهواء يحتوي علي القليل من بخار الماء فإن الماء الموجود في الهواء يميل إلي أن يتكثف علي جوانب تنك الوقود في الأجواء الباردة في الصباح الباكر. يمكن أن يؤدي هذا إلي صدأ جوانب تنك الوقود الداخلية ويمكنه أن يختلط مع الوقود مما يؤدي إلي عدم عمل سيارتك بكامل كفائتها. فإذا قمت بتعبئة تنك الوقود بصورة جيدة ستتبفي مساحة اقل للهواء وبالتالي تقل كمية بخار الماء المتكونه. يعد هذا سببا جيدا لعدم قيادة السيارة دون إلقاء نظرة علي قراءة عداد الوقود بالسيارة. 
يوجد سبب آخر يدعو للتوجه إلي محطة تعبئة البنزين وهو أن الصدأ المتكون من بخار الماء يميل إلي أن يستقر باسفل تنك الوقود. يمكن الا تؤدي هذه البقايا إلي أي ضرر طالما أنها موجودة في قاعدة التنك. ولكنك إذا تركت مستوي الوقود في التنك منخفضا تماما فإن الوقود الذي يتم تغذيه المحرك به سيكون مليئأ بالبقايا والملوثات التي يمكن أن تسده. تحتوي بعض تنكات الوقود علي فلاتر لمنع حدوث هذا ولكن هذه الفلاتر يمكن أن تنسد أيضا إذا كنت تقوم بالقيادة بصورة مستمرة وتنك الوقود فارغ تقريبا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

يمكن أن تتلوث السيارات الديزل عن طريق الفطريات. يمكن أن تتكون هذه الفطريات عندما تشترى وقود سيارة مصاب بالفعل بالفطريات أو عندما يتعرض وقود الديزل فى تنك سيارتك للرطوبة.
إذا كنت تشك فى أن سيارتك قد أصيبت بالفطريات قك بفحص مضخة وغطاء إضافة الوقود أو قم بغمس عصا نظيفة فى تنك الوقود لفحصه. حيث تبدو رائحة الفطريات كالبيض الفاسد. ولعلاج ذلك قم باستخدام مادة قاتله مصممة للتخلص من فطريات الوقود.
قم باستخدام مادة قاتلة للفطريات فقط عندما تعبئ التنك بالوقود ولكن لا تضعها أبدا على تنك فارغ أو غير ممتلئ بصورة كاملة. وإذا كان تنك الوقود ملوثا بالفعل فمن الأفضل أن تقوم بتصريفه وتنظيفه بالبخار ثم تقوم بإعادة تعبئته وإضافة المادة القاتلة.
إذا كنت تنوى أن تقوم بترك سيارتك غير عاملة لفترة ما قم بتعبئة تنك الوقود بصورة تامة بحيث لا تترك مساحة فارغة منه لبخار الماء لكى لا يتكثف بفعل الهواء. ثم قم بوضع المادة القاتلة للفطريات لمنع تكون الفطريات.
إذا كنت لا تشك فى أن وقود الديزل الذى تقوم بشرائه قد يكون ملوثا قم بوضع جوارب نايلون فوق نهاية فتحة خرطوم الوقود لتصريف الملوثات. فإذا تلوثت الجوارب قم بوضع مادة قاتلة فى تنك الوقود بصورة فورية.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

بما أن وقود الديزل يطلق عليه أحيانا زيت الديزل يجب أن تراعى أن الزيت الذى تقوم بتغييره ليس زيت الوقود ولكنه الزيت الذى يقوم بتزييت المحرك. تتطلب هذه المهمة استخدام زيت تزييت مصمم بصورة خاصة لمحركات الديزل بدلا من زيت تزييت مصمم لسيارات البنزيين. بعد أن تستوعب هذا الفرق يكون العمل الذى تقوم بأدائه هو نفس العمل المرتبط بالسيارات التقليدية التى تدار بالبنزيين فيما عدا أنك يجب أن تقوم بنفس الأمر مرات اكثر. ويجب فحص عصا قياس الزيت مرة واحدة على الأقل أسبوعيا وتغير فلتر الزيت كل مرة تقوم فيها بتغيير الزيت.
لا تفاجئ إذا قمت بتغيير زيت تزييت المحرك فى سيارتك الديزل وبتشغيل المحرك لمدة دقيقتين وفحص عصا قياس منسوب الزيت لتجد أن الزيت الجديد قد تحول إلى اللون الأسود الغامق فهذا أمر طبيعى.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

فى أى وقت تقوم فيه بتغيير فلتر الوقود أو يكون قد نفذ لديك فى سيارتك الديزل يجب أن تقوم بتفريغ فقاعات الهواء من نظام الوقود. وبما ان تعشيق الموتور يقوم بنفس المهمة ولكنه يؤدى إلى تلف البطارية فإن معظم سيارات الديزل تشمل مضخة تحريك يدوية ومفتاح تفريغ الهواء للقيام بهذه المهمة. فى معظم السيارات تقوم بتشغيل مقبض جهاز التحريك لجعل الوقود يتحرك إلى نظام الوقود ثم تقوم بتشفيل مفتاح تفربغ الهواء حتى تسمع ضوضاء توضح لك أن الهواء يتسرب. قم بهذه العملية حتى يتم تفريغ كل الهواء وتتوقف الضوضاء ثم قم بتثبيت مفتاح تفريغ الهواء وإزالة مقبض ضخ الوقود. وبما أن تفريغ وتعبئة نظام الوقود أمر قد يحدث بصورة متكررة يجب أن تكون على دراية تامة بكيفية أداء هذه المهمة بسرعة وسهولة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 مارس 2009)

موضوع متنوع للافادة فقط


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

مشكورينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر اخ محمود على هذه المعلومات الجميله


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## زياد طاهر (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات ... ولكن أغلب الرأي العام يفضل القير العادي ولا أدري ما السبب .. وأنا دئما أفضل الأوتوماتك*


----------



## archangeles (28 سبتمبر 2011)

automatic tans-axle is better when used with CVT while manual is better to learn how to drive


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 سبتمبر 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## جمال الامين (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## adison2000 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على الإفاده القيمه , فلدينا من يروج للعكس تماماً نسبةً لعدم معرفتهم بنظام الأتوماتيك .
​


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااا
جزيلاااااااا


----------



## احمدالطلك (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر لك اخي​


----------



## shoushah (29 ديسمبر 2012)

علاقة الفلاتر بالجير ؟؟؟ مش الموضوع عن الجير ؟؟


----------



## ahmed malik (6 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووور


----------

